# AW 4-Gear Series 9 Funny Cars - Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the new AW funny car review. You can check it out here:

AW 4-Gear Series 9 Funny Cars - Review

-Paul

If you had trouble getting to the review, I fixed the website issue. You should be able to get to the review now.

PS


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures Paul. The first closeups I've seen of these.
Nice that AW sent you a set for review before they are released.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Pretty cool! I am a big fan of the funny cars and will have to pick these up. Thanks for posting


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great photos & review!! Agree it's AWESOME to get actual cars repoduced in scale & with such great detail -want them all. The same comments apply to the AW truck release, now I can have the Jeg's racing team (car & truck)together. ..RL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Jack Beckman won the F/C Championship. Cruz finished 4th.

http://www.nhra.com/points/fullthrottle.aspx

Thanks for the great reviews!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a little more info on some of those cars.
Herzog pulled their sponsorship on the Cruz Pedergon car ( you'll find it on the rear quarter panels), Todd Lesenko destoryed the body of the Tap It car in qualifying at Pomona, and Del Worsham is no longer the crew chief on the Patron car, he's going back to driving, he'll be driving the DHL funny car next year, both the Patron and DHL cars are owned by Connie Kallita.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just received a set and found it funny that the back of each box says "collect all 4" and then lists 8 cars.

Joe


----------

